# Normal Albino to High Contrast Albino Royals



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a bit of a query regarding breeding albino ball pythons if anyone has two minutes to answer...:blush:

If I bred a normal (faded) albino, to a high contrast albino, would the offspring be a mixture of high contrasts and normal albinos.. or would they be het for high contrast, het for normal binos- which I would have to breed back to the original parents.. (not knowing which hatchling is het for which type of albino!)? 

I always assumed you could mix the albinos, and get a 50%/50% of normal binos and high contrasts.. But now I am doubting myself? 

Many thanks in advance : victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

An albino whether normal or high contrast are all the same thing. Just from what i understand the high contrast was developed by someone by selective breeding so is like a different line (like you have different Pastel lines but they are still Pastels). If you breed them you should get a mix of normal & high contrast Albino's, there are no hets for normal & high just a het for Albino :2thumb:.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

corny girl said:


> An albino whether normal or high contrast are all the same thing. Just from what i understand the high contrast was developed by someone by selective breeding so is like a different line (like you have different Pastel lines but they are still Pastels). If you breed them you should get a mix of normal & high contrast Albino's, there are no hets for normal & high just a het for Albino :2thumb:.


Thankyou, I originally thought I would get a mix, but then after using a genetics calculator thing, it came up with 100% hets for normal binos, and high contrasts, which made me question it ! Thankyou!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

bino x bino = all binos - no hets

if you breed a high orange to a faded, you should get both of these and/or anything inbetween
if it was me, i'd breed an unrelated high contrast to another


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

alan1 said:


> bino x bino = all binos - no hets
> 
> if you breed a high orange to a faded, you should get both of these and/or anything inbetween
> if it was me, i'd breed an unrelated high contrast to another


Thanks for that Alan.

My reasoning behind the question, is because I have an adult pair of normal, I guess you would say faded binos. And also have a 300g high contrast male, but not hc female! So was thinking that when my female gets up to weight next season, putting the high contrast to her, would produce ''nicer'' babies than my normal bino males offspring!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

that makes sense
why not also get a darkish normal female, and produce your own HC hets

here's one of my HC binos - she really is this colour


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

alan1 said:


> that makes sense
> why not also get a darkish normal female, and produce your own HC hets
> 
> here's one of my HC binos - she really is this colour
> ...


Very nice.. we do have some big normal girls ready to breed this season, but hopefully putting Bumblebees to them .. hehe cannot wait!! But my true love is albinos, and albino spiders- so that is my project.. but would prefer a high contrast albino spider !! Hehe :flrt:


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

I plan on making HC Albino Spiders too, got the HC albino male and a female bumblebee


----------

